# Ladies hairdresser Dubai



## Charlotte23 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi All

Could anyone please advise me on a ladies hairdresser / salon that doesnt ask AED 600 to cut my short hair? 

Thank you


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Charlotte23,

I can recommend Toni&Guy


----------

